# chameleon eggs



## Orin (Dec 17, 2006)

Anybody know how to tell if they're fertile? Do they collapse or rat after a few weeks if they're infertile?


----------



## Ian (Dec 18, 2006)

I Orin. Yea, they will. They will also start to mould slightly, and you will see them go slightly transparent. What species is it you are incubating?


----------



## Orin (Dec 18, 2006)

C.calyptratus.

They look good so far thought it's only been a few days.


----------



## Ian (Dec 18, 2006)

Ah okay, although being one of the easiest species to keep, we never had any luck wit our Caly eggs.

You have to get breeding times just right for the female as well, I take it you mated her in her peek blue colouration?


----------



## Aaron G (Apr 3, 2007)

use a very soft flashlight if u see a red 0 with lines is all good dont expose the eggs to a lot of light it kills em 4 some odd reason(a candle will work better if u know how to do it dun burn the egg)


----------



## Orin (Apr 13, 2007)

They ended up being fertile but I couldn't see anything for months (it is very easy to see blood vessels through the shell now).


----------

